# RIP brown dog. 5000$ reward for any info.



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Flew out of town Sunday morning for some work. Got a call from my house sitter that beaux went missing. Long story short found her yesterday about 300 yards from my house dumped on a pipeline with a bullet in her neck. Sorry sobs out there. Watch your pets up here in Conroe.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

That sucks, sorry for your loss.........beautiful Lab


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

This is where she was found 77303 zip code.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

who the f does that. Sorry to hear that geez that's horrible. Couldn't imagine.. ****.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Very sorry - sincerely hope the slime who did that are caught


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Man, that's got to really hurt. Sorry for the loss of your hunting buddy.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

My most sincere condolences and will PRAY you find the culprit and let the proper authorities deal with it. (and not do what you want to do.......).


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Iâ€™m so sorry about your pup! I hope you find out who did it and it is taken care of â€œproperlyâ€.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Man so sorry for your loss that is so sad, remember all of yalls time together and the pict with the duck call is great.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So many sick people in this world.
I am really sorry.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I can't imagine.

Were you able to recover a bullet? That could help down the road.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

There is a special place in Hell for the person who did that. I am so sorry and hope you catch whomever did that..


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry to read this. Poster above made great observation about recovering the bullet. It takes a real POS to do that.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That is just horrible! Sorry to hear your having to go through the grief with such a horrible act. I'll say a prayer for peace and comfort.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Man that?s just wrong. What an irreplaceable treasure. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry that happened to you and your family. Sickening.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

FishRisk said:


> Sorry to read this. Poster above made great observation about recovering the bullet. It takes a real POS to do that.


Thru and thru shot. Doesnâ€™t matter sheriffs office isnâ€™t doing anything about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. Take it to the news, SO needs to be ran through the wringer for ignoring this.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very, very sorry that happened. That is truly lower than low.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

There ain't a tree high enough to hang that sorry bass-turd from. Very sorry for your families' loss.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> So many sick people in this world.
> I am really sorry.


X2....... So hard to comprehend.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

Look for the house that has chickens, ducks or other assorted birdly type animals.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Fixing to go get my banners picked up. I hope the $$ gets someone talking. Only a handful of houses have access to where she was found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Dick Hanks said:


> X2....... So hard to comprehend.


x3 Sorry that this happened and I hope you get some answers.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Aww man so sorry. Some sick bastards out there.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

mtbfreak said:


> Look for the house that has chickens, ducks or other assorted birdly type animals.


Sheâ€™s not a chaser. She wonâ€™t chase a live duck. She sleeps with a cat every night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

when you find out who I will contribute in the reward sorry for your heartache


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I can't help with the reward, but I'll bring the beer and BBQ for the beating the sorry bastage gets when he's caught. Surely the beating will last long enough for a lunch break. 

Real sorry for your loss.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

That Sucks...Any idea how your dog got out?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> That Sucks...Any idea how your dog got out?


She dug under the fence. Sheâ€™s been out before and goes to the neighbors house to play fetch with their son and swim in their pond.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wade Fisher said:


> I can't help with the reward, but I'll bring the beer and BBQ for the beating the sorry bastage gets when he's caught. Surely the beating will last long enough for a lunch break.
> 
> Real sorry for your loss.


Beating is ok, but leave your pistol at home. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

This world keeps showing us that evil keeps it's grasp tight.

I hope you find this POS!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Auful and all I a can say is I'm Sorry...This day and age Nothing Suprises Me..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You make any kind of police report ?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

CHARLIE said:


> You make any kind of police report ?


Sherrifs office came out. Knocked on 2 doors then left. No report. No card. Nada.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I think I'd take on the roll of the SO and start knocking on doors myself. In all likelihood it was someone who lives near by or someone who was visiting someone who lives nearby, but I'd think its a pretty safe assumption that someone close by knows exactly who did it. For $5k, someone will speak up if you keep putting it in their face on a regular basis.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

The unfortunate reality is that even if someone does finger somebody, the likelihood of getting a confession and conviction are extremely remote.

All it would do would be a motive for revenge, while I couldn't blame you, would be a mistake.

Sorry for your painful loss.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Truly sad in both your loss and whomever did it.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

So sorry. RIP Brown Dog.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Do a little grazing on Facebook and other media..look under neighborhood kids names and see what turns up.. A=hole that does something like this won't be able to not brag about it...and pepper the local FB pages with that reward..Their own mothers will turn them in for that.....


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

That really sucks, just hope he did't suffer.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, cant say what I would do if someone shot one of our labs for no reason. I hope you find whoever is guilty and I hope the sheriff gets a good kick in the junk for not acting on this.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't know if you are on it or not but get on Nextdoor.com and make a post regarding the shooting. Nothing happens in my neighborhood without it being posted on that website.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry for your loss brother! Special place in hell for some sorry SOB!


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

People suck


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that. There are some real low lifes out there. Hope you find out who did it.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

offshorefanatic said:


> She dug under the fence. Sheâ€™s been out before and goes to the neighbors house to play fetch with their son and swim in their pond.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


that is an awesome memory to have of her. along with many others. i am truly sorry for your loss. dogs are special creatures, they can make your worst day turn 180 when they see you. my heart hurts with you.. praying for healing


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Aw man, I'm so sorry for you. Sorry I had to read that. What a beautiful dog, and a senseless act. I hope you find the culprit.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Offshorefanatic

Call the Shf Dept. back and ask for a case number.Make sure the officer made a report.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

CHARLIE said:


> Offshorefanatic
> 
> Call the Shf Dept. back and ask for a case number.Make sure the officer made a report.


They didnâ€™t make a report. No statement taken. They could care less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Sorry for the loss of Beaux. It just makes me sick that there are people out that would do something like that to a hunting partner. If they can do that, what's next?

I'd knock on all my neighbor's doors and hand them a flyer with the reward info. You just never know...


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Fox 26 is coming out to do a story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

^^^ hope they can help get it out to figure out who the no good son of a ***** is. 

Sorry for your loss bud and try the bKeep your cool in front of the reporter. I know it'd be hard not to convey that now you want some blood the lens of the camera.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Make sure 26 knows the Shf. Dept refused to make a report. I suggest calling for a supervisor and make sure at least they give you a case number so it will at least be on the books.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Sorry for your tragic loss. Evil does lurk in the heart of man. Hope you get some vindication. Praying for your peace.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Darn shame their people like this, not to long ago someone shot Marcus Latrells dog in his yard, he chased them down. There is a 911 tape of it all. Google it.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

It's sickening to see something like this. Looks like you have some great memories with Beaux. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow, sheriff dept declined to make a repor even it was shot by bullet?
It was crazy.

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.fox26houston.com/news/co...to-find-the-killer-of-his-beloved-hunting-dog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

hurricane matt said:


> who the f does that. Sorry to hear that geez that's horrible. Couldn't imagine.. ****.


Same kind that's been shooting ponies and horses!


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

It takes a sick, sick person to shoot another mans dog like that. I hope they catch who did it. I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and I hope you catch the POS that did it.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss! There are no words! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I sure hope you catch the bastage who did this.

TH


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

That's messed up. Don't how someone could do that to someone's dog. I hope you find the sorry excuse of a human that did it.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Special place in hell for who ever did this!!! Sorry for your loss...

Drifter


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Did the Shf. Dept. Ever get right with you ??


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

CHARLIE said:


> Did the Shf. Dept. Ever get right with you ??


No. But he da wants to meet this afternoon now. He seemed a little poâ€™d

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sounds great meeting with DA. I hope he gets things done. Dont let him talk you out of pursuing it. Hang in there and stay cool. 
Again make sure Sheriff does a case number and documents your call and his visit and get a case number so if need be in the future you have something to reference to.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Remember right now kids are your best friends. They somehow hear a lot. Regarding the DA I suggest that make sure the Shf did a written report of the incident.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I commend you on being a good man and standing up for yourself and your dog despite resistance.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

$5000 reward may bring something out of the woodwork. Killing someones dog ranks next to murder, hope you catch the SOB!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

CHARLIE said:


> *Remember right now kids are your best friends. They somehow hear a lot*. Regarding the DA I suggest that make sure the Shf did a written report of the incident.


^^^ This. I would post signs all over the neighborhood with the rewards. Someone will turn the sob in.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lexy1 said:


> ^^^ This. I would post signs all over the neighborhood with the rewards. Someone will turn the sob in.


Absolutely...for $5000..his own Mother will turn him in....

Sorry SOB...jail is too good for him


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Remember right now kids are your best friends. They somehow hear a lot. Regarding the DA I suggest that make sure the Shf did a written report of the incident.


So true, a neighborhood kid let me know who snatched my dog many years ago in Austin. Kids love dogs and know all the neighborhood dogs. Someone had him chained up in their back yard a few blocks from my house. I got him back.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I made a call to a BIL with GWarden in Austin. He states they have no jurisdiction.
We have a lawyer in our town that represents dogs and cats (I have no idea how she gets paid). She may know of some avenues...

For $5k I may come investigate and solve the case...

Sorry for your loss, heartbreaking.

Labs are special...


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Iâ€™m going to devote some time to this.
After looking at the area, what immediately struck me was the three water features present where Beaux was found.

Iâ€™m betting he was having a good time in one of the ponds
As labs like to do...


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

Excellent observation. I'd put money on the culprit being a property/pond owner directly adjacent to where Beaux was found. 

A few questions to help narrow it down:

What direction was the dog laying when found?

Could you determine the direction of the entry/exit wounds or was there other blood/splatter evidence in the immediate area indicating a direction of the shot?

Which direction was Beaux's home from where he was found? Away from the ponds or toward the ponds? Perhaps he was being run off and was headed home before being shot if home was to the left.

Also, are the properties with the ponds fenced? Any property with a good fence could probably be eliminated.

Had he ever gotten out before and gotten into one of those ponds to your knowledge?

Sure hope someone comes forward. Takes a cruel degenerate to do that to someone's pet.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

My son says in Sicily, they now have a ring of dog-poisoners across the entire island. They throw a scrap in people's yard baited with poison. Each town has its casualties, 80 dogs in this town, 40 in the next town, and so on. The police can't seem to catch them. At his wife's farm every dog but one was found dead last week.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Toby_Corgi said:


> Excellent observation. I'd put money on the culprit being a property/pond owner directly adjacent to where Beaux was found.
> 
> A few questions to help narrow it down:
> 
> ...


First pond by the house Casey owns. I work beau in that pond and Caseyâ€™s son swims with her in they pond. The pond to the left back of it is a foreclosure house. No one there for years. The other pond. Well....... we found her in a trash pile that that mans has a trail to with his mower... da raised hell today mcso sent a Sargent out along with their media liaison and the police reporter for this area. Stay tuned. C r a p is getting real now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Also Beaus entry would was behind the collar high on the neck. Exit wound was under her armpit.... indicates a point blank shot from above. She was dumped in a
Trash pile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

offshorefanatic said:


> Also Beaus entry would was behind the collar high on the neck. Exit wound was under her armpit.... indicates a point blank shot from above. She was dumped in a
> Trash pile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry for your loss, I hope you get some closure.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Man, brother, i really hate to hear about your dog. Wish i could help figure it out. Sounds like you are on the right path. Good luck and again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Again, I am sorry for your loss. 
There are many people who would do almost anything for $5000. Maybe the evil killer was alone and no one else has any knowledge of it, but I would try to keep that $5000. reward as obvious as possible. At the very least, the perpetrator may think twice before doing something like that again, meaning you may save someone else's dog. An opinion I have long held is that people who kill animals like that are sick and may go on to worse things.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

30 ownership names and mailing addresses on each side of the pipeline.
Pics and reward info may yield a lead... good luck!

Would someone please rotate ... thanks


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

fy0834 said:


> View attachment 4119970
> 
> 
> 30 ownership names and mailing addresses on each side of the pipeline.
> ...


Thank you. Iâ€™ve pulled that from the tax office already. The DA in Conroe I met with sent over a sheriff Sargent yesterday evening and are now opening up an investigation. Finally getting some lovin from the county.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

If you do happen to find out who did it, don't do something you'd regret for the rest of your life. There are a lot more pups out there that need as caring an owner as you.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Keep up the great work. Happy you are finally getting some help from law enforcement. 
Slow steady pressure and you will prevail one day. Keep us informed.

I feel your pain. The white and grey headed black are now gone. We still have the young Black


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a rotate.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

He said he already has that. Not sure why these peoples' names and addresses need to be here


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> He said he already has that. Not sure why these peoples' names and addresses need to be here


Public record. Anyone can pull those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

offshorefanatic said:


> Also Beaus entry would was behind the collar high on the neck. Exit wound was under her armpit.... indicates a point blank shot from above. She was dumped in a
> Trash pile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Seems like a good bloodhound might be able to backtrack if there is still scent / blood present. Don't know how readily available one of these trained animals would be, just tossing ideas.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Seems like a good bloodhound might be able to backtrack if there is still scent / blood present. Don't know how readily available one of these trained animals would be, just tossing ideas.


It was too late by the time we found her. We made that call. On a side note weâ€™re gaining a lot of coverage. Fox News Monday. Channel 11 news today. Channel 2 just called and is in their way. Chronicle. 740 am radio station. Someone gonna talk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> He said he already has that. Not sure why these peoples' names and addresses need to be here





offshorefanatic said:


> Public record. Anyone can pull those.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Also, if an owner wants to bad enough, they can have their name not show on the records, instead of the actual owners name, it may say "current owner" or "confidential".


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

offshorefanatic said:


> It was too late by the time we found her. We made that call. On a side note weâ€™re gaining a lot of coverage. Fox News Monday. Channel 11 news today. Channel 2 just called and is in their way. Chronicle. 740 am radio station. Someone gonna talk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Good to hear this is getting some traction.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

One other thought.. YOU be careful and watch your backside.
The poster and reward are a good idea...but it has YOUR phone
number on it...and it's really easy to find out your personal name
and address on the internet with a couple of bucks..

Probably an a=hole like this SOB was is too stupid to take
that route...but you never can tell....

Watch your 'six'.....


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> One other thought.. YOU be careful and watch your backside.
> 
> The poster and reward are a good idea...but it has YOUR phone
> 
> ...


I wish a mother%#*â‚¬#** would.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

offshorefanatic said:


> I wish a mother%#*â‚¬#** would.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I completely understand your anger...but don't let 
the SOB ruin your life too....


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> It was too late by the time we found her. We made that call. On a side note weâ€™re gaining a lot of coverage. Fox News Monday. Channel 11 news today. Channel 2 just called and is in their way. Chronicle. 740 am radio station. Someone gonna talk.


gettin it done man. nice work. 
not a lot of people in today's world would.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm typically a chilled & rational man...Fark with my Family & it's ON...Dog is Family...I was walking my dog last week & there was this guy coming from the other direction...My little 14# angel thinks everyone wants to see her...She cut across the street & this guy acted as he was gonna kick her...I politely told him that kicking my dog could possibly be the last thing he ever did...Pretty sure he grasped my 'politeness'...Please be careful in how you handle this


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope and pray that POS is found and pays to the fullest extent.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Hang in there offshorefanatic. We're thinking of you and your family.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

offshorefanatic

Check post above by older37. Found two black apparently purebred labs with collars. Puppies about 30 pounds. Trying t find them a home if you are interested. beautiful pups I think females.
You may not be ready yet but I just checking.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry but those Lab pups went real quick.


----------

